# Atlas Lathe ID



## jmhoying (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello,
  I'm going to look at an Atlas lathe for sale on Saturday and was wondering if I can get some help here with a model ID.  The current owner only knows that it is an "Atlas 36" lathe".   All I have is a crappy cell phone photo of the back side.



Thanks much,
Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 25, 2013)

i could be mistaken, but it looks like a 12"x36" lathe, the tailstock looks deceptively tall in the picture.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like a 12" to me as well. It should have a lever on the front of the access door, that would be the tumbler gear lever and it seems to have on the far edge right the quick change gear box. 
Here is a picture of what I believe you are looking at.

Remember that you have to look around for the rest of the parts etc that should be there if the current owner had bought it with them. Like 3 and 4 jaw chucks, face plate, steady rest, follower rest( maybe), any collets, I see the drill chuck in the tail stock. Milling attachment? Anything that you can think of that the owner may not remember that belongs with the lathe. Likely hidden in drawers, boxed under the lathe or in the closet. Tooling can cost as much or more than the lathe!


http://www.angelfire.com/ego/stevenmanzer/CraftsmanLathe.html

Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 26, 2013)

Jack,

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that it is a QC-54 (10") because of the two-piece gear guard and nearly square shape of the larger bottom portion and the three hinges on it.  Plus it doesn't have a motor belt guard.  Plus the inverted-J shape of the countershaft bracket.  If the QCGB was a retrofit, it could also have Model Number TH-54 still on the nameplate.  With the QCGB, it will also have a tumbler style reversing mechanism instead of the reversing gearbox found on the Change Gear 10"s.

The Countershaft Bracket on the 101.27440 or any of the earlier 12" that you could retrofit a QCGB to (the other possibilities) is almost straight.  

Robert D.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 27, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Jack,
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that it is a QC-54 (10") because of the two-piece gear guard and nearly square shape of the larger bottom portion and the three hinges on it. Plus it doesn't have a motor belt guard. Plus the inverted-J shape of the countershaft bracket. If the QCGB was a retrofit, it could also have Model Number TH-54 still on the nameplate. With the QCGB, it will also have a tumbler style reversing mechanism instead of the reversing gearbox found on the Change Gear 10"s.
> 
> ...




I don't know all the fine points like Robert mentioned above, but I too think this is a 10" machine. First because it was an older one and second because I think most of the larger older Atlas machines were 10" inch.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 28, 2013)

Uncle Buck,

Actually, the Craftsman 101.07360 and 101.07380 date from about the same time as the Atlas 10D give or take 6 months.  And although it could be because of who generally owned them (I have no production or sales figures for either), the ratio of early 12" (101.27440 and back) to early 10" (10F and 10D) still surviving is probably 5:1.  However, I still agree that it's a 10".  And probably not an early one.

Robert D.


----------



## jmhoying (Apr 28, 2013)

I ended up not purchasing the Atlas at the auction yesterday. As a few  have figured out, it was indeed a relatively nice QC-54.  Overall, it  looked good, but opening up the headstock cover revealed missing teeth  on three gears.  (Photos below)  In hindsight, I should of purchased it  for parting out, as it sold for $250.00.  (never know how high it would  of gone though)  I did end up purchasing a much larger Clausing lathe  that was also on the auction.












Jack


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 28, 2013)

What Clausing did you get?  Any pics of that?  

Bernie


----------



## jmhoying (Apr 28, 2013)

The Clausing lathe that I bought is a 5914.  The bed looks to be in excellent condition.   It'd  been in storage for 5 years, so there is a bit of fine very rust on a  few parts, but not on most. Extras included a 4-jaw and 3-jaw chuck, quick release toolpost with 4 holders, live centers,  3 drill chucks, a box of collets, a huge collet holder, and lots of other  items.   I paid $900.00 for it all.  I will have to figure out which type  of converter I will go with to make this 3-phase machine work in my  shop.  In the meantime, there's lots of cleaning and polishing to be  done.




Jack


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 28, 2013)

Some body got a good deal on that atlas.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Apr 28, 2013)

jmhoying said:


> I ended up not purchasing the Atlas at the auction yesterday. As a few have figured out, it was indeed a relatively nice QC-54. Overall, it looked good, but opening up the headstock cover revealed missing teeth on three gears. (Photos below) In hindsight, I should of purchased it for parting out, as it sold for $250.00. (never know how high it would of gone though) I did end up purchasing a much larger Clausing lathe that was also on the auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, actually a bargain at that price as you already know.........



itsme_Bernie said:


> What Clausing did you get? Any pics of that?
> 
> Bernie




yes pictures of the Clausing please!

- - - Updated - - -

I can see why you lost interest quickly in the Atlas, well played indeed friend!


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 28, 2013)

The 5914 is a major step up. Very good price based upon the tooling included. Around here that is a 2k lathe.

The broken gear teeth on the Atlas would not be that much of an issue. I had worst. The bull gear is over 200 if my memory is any good. The new owner got a good deal even with the damage.
Pierre


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 28, 2013)

+1 on both of Pierre's comments.  

I think you made a fantastic purchase on the Clausing!  Gotta go with your gut


Bernie


----------

